# 1952 Cyclotandem Derny



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 29, 2013)

Vite, loin, sans effort...

Have just put it onto ebay. Another daft French motorised tandem













http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/post-ww2/1952-cyclotandem-derny/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 2, 2013)

*Now sold*

...off to America


----------

